# Presenting.......  Little Miss MYA



## MyaLover (Mar 23, 2009)

here she is for her spring portrait series  :mrgreen:


----------



## Phranquey (Mar 23, 2009)

Very cute & nice shots.  My only nit would be the flowers growing out of her head in #'s 1 & 3.  

I have three pugs of my own, and we just had 4 puppies 3 days ago, so some baby portraits will be coming soon...


----------



## SrBiscuit (Mar 24, 2009)

cute shots.

and no matter how many times you make it crystal clear that mya is your dog, people will forever refer to you as mya on this site


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 24, 2009)

my roommates girlfriend has one of those...its so ugly its cute


----------



## MyaLover (Mar 24, 2009)

SrBiscuit said:


> cute shots.
> 
> and no matter how many times you make it crystal clear that mya is your dog, people will forever refer to you as mya on this site



Very True!  But thats ok!  I dont mind


----------



## woojiebear (Mar 25, 2009)

haha those are beautiful!!
i love your dog, so cute and funny - and the way that you set up those shots!!
good work


----------

